# Cannon windows



## venerabilejorge

"Now the* cannon windows* facing the street *hold blocked-off* troughs filled with tepid water".

Contesto: una vecchia fortezza è stata convertita in zoo. L'autore sta descrivendo i cambiamenti che si sono verificati nella vecchia struttura fortificata.

"Adesso le *feritoie *per i cannoni affacciate in strada *ospitano *abbeveratoi pieni di acqua tiepida"

I dubbi sono quelli in grassetto.


----------



## Blackman

Potrebbe essere _fissati all'esterno_,_ sporgenti_.


----------



## entrapta

Hold mi pare però "sorreggono".... blocked off non lo so.


----------



## rrose17

I think the water in the past would run through these "troughs" which have become blocked over the years and now the water just sits there.


----------



## Blackman

_Abbeveratoi *otturati*?_


----------



## entrapta

Si ma perché? Mi sembra molto strano.


----------



## venerabilejorge

A questo punto, penso che gli abbeveratori siano *intasati*. Il problema è che non riesco a immaginare come possano essere queste feritoie in cui ci sono questi abbeveratoi! E poi, essendo questo uno zoo, ed essendo gli abbeveratoi per animali (presumo), perché sporgono in strada e non verso le gebbie degli animali?!


----------



## Simoril

Ci provo:
Adesso nel vano delle feritoie per i cannoni prospicienti la strada sono stati collocati (e fissati?) abbeveratoi etc.


----------



## entrapta

non risolve il nostro problema del blocked off...


----------



## Simoril

Mi rendo conto....
Voleva essere un contributo solo per il problema degli abbeveratoi "che sporgevano sulla strada". Ma sempre con il beneficio del dubbio... soprattutto perchè non essendo una madre lingua è possibile (se non probabile) che non abbia capito nulla. Però, se ci sono le aperture per la bocca dei cannoni, presumo si tratterà di aperture di un certo calibro, quindi sufficientemente spaziose per inserirvi degli abbeveratoi... (naturalmente la dimensione dipende anche dal tipo di animale che vi si abbevera!). E poi credo (credo) che facing, non sia necessariamente "sporgente" ma solo che "da sulla strada (mentre dal lato opposto magari dà sulla montagna!)Blocked off era stato risolto come "intasato", ma a quello non mi sono sentita di aggiungere nulla....


----------



## entrapta

Ma facing chi l'ha detto che sono sporgenti?  affacciate ...(meglio sarebbe si affacciano).... che danno, rivolte, prospicienti.


----------



## Simoril

venerabilejorge said:


> A questo punto, penso che gli abbeveratori siano *intasati*. Il problema è che non riesco a immaginare come possano essere queste feritoie in cui ci sono questi abbeveratoi! E poi, essendo questo uno zoo, ed essendo gli abbeveratoi per animali (presumo), perché sporgono in strada e non verso le gebbie degli animali?!


 
@ entrapta: Stanca sì, ma non ho ancora le traveggole!


----------



## entrapta

E non le gebbie..ihih Be' ma qui urge risolvere il problema blocked off!! Perché nessun native ci soccorre?


----------



## venerabilejorge

Ricapitolando: diamo per assodato che le "cannon windows" sono le feritoie, giusto?

Ma ancora nessuno ha risposto alla mia domanda: se gli abbeveratoi sono per gli animali, perché sono "affacciati" in strada???


----------



## rrose17

Could you give us, perhaps, the sentence before or after? From the one that you've given here it's pretty hard to say for sure whether these infamous troughs are, in fact, for animals or simply the shape of the bottom of the window.


----------



## venerabilejorge

Non credo possa aiutare, ma ecco il brano "esteso".

"Down the stairs and past the aviary where the sharp-eared owls sleep, through the garden that runs the length of the citadel wall, framed with cages. Once there was a king here, a sultan, his Janissaries. Now the cannon windows facing the street hold blocked-off troughs filled with tepid
water. The cage bars curve out, rusted orange".

Come ho detto, si tratta di una vecchia fortezza adibita a zoo.


----------



## entrapta

Ma ancora lo zoo esiste? Oppure è in disuso? (perché allora intasati potrebbe andare...mi chiedevo perché dice che le sbarre sono arrugginite...)


----------



## venerabilejorge

Perché lo zoo è in pessime condizioni (si trova in una non meglio identificata città serba post guerra iugoslava).


----------



## entrapta

Allora forse intasati ci sta davvero... Natives che dite?


----------



## venerabilejorge

@Entrapta: ma secondo te, visto che io mi sto arrovellando su questo, per quale motivo gli abbeveratoi (sempre che di abbeveratoi si tratti, visto che non escludo la soluzione di rrose 17) sono affacciati in strada e non verso le gabbie degli animali?


----------



## Blackman

Non potrebbero essere i cannon windows quelli intasati?

cannon windows facing the streets hold blocked-off, troughs....


----------



## entrapta

Sarebbe una costruzione molto fantasiosa nonché errata... spero davvero di no.


----------



## elfa

venerabilejorge said:


> @Entrapta: ma secondo te, visto che io mi sto arrovellando su questo, per quale motivo gli abbeveratoi (sempre che di abbeveratoi si tratti, visto che non escludo la soluzione di rrose 17) sono affacciati in strada e non verso le gabbie degli animali?



Mai sentito che "troughs" fanno parte di finestre (e non riesco ad immaginarli così). Secondo me, sono intasati perchè fuori d'uso e l'acqua tiepida rimane dentro appunto perchè sono bloccati.


----------



## Blackman

In italiano ci starebbe pure...

le feritoie affacciate sulla strada reggono ( poiché ) intasate gli abbeveratoi...


----------



## entrapta

Ma elfa se sono abbeveratoi l'acqua deve restare dentro... non capisco l'aggettivo bloccati... non è una conduttura...boh?


----------



## elfa

entrapta said:


> Ma elfa se sono abbeveratoi l'acqua deve restare dentro... non capisco l'aggettivo bloccati... non è una conduttura...boh?



Scusami, forse "bloccati" è troppo inglese... intendevo "intasati". Sì, hai ragione, che un "trough" non dovrebbe avere un buco, ma lo capivo proprio così, altrimenti non può essere "blocked-off"...


----------



## entrapta

Sì ma bloccati o intasati fa poca differenza... Non capisco lo stesso... uff... ma chi ha scritto sta cosa? Forse è intasata la piccola apertura di scolo dell'abbeveratoio (hanno comunque uno scolo) Forse ci sono!!


----------



## elfa

entrapta said:


> Forse è intasata la piccola apertura di scolo dell'abbeveratoio (hanno comunque uno scolo)



Ecco, è quello che volevo dire.


----------



## venerabilejorge

L'autrice è una giovanissima (24 anni) serba trasferitasi a new york a 12 anni. Il New York Times l'ha segnalata tra le 20 migliori scrittrici di quest'anno. Vi posso garantire che la sua prosa è meravigliosa. Se solo riuscissi a mettermi in contatto con lei!


----------



## entrapta

@venerabile: all'improvviso mi pare che quel blocked-off abbia senso (mi sono raffigurato mentalmente l'abbeveratoio, prima non ci riuscivo evidentemente), che ne dici?


----------



## venerabilejorge

@Entrapta: sì, credo che la tua sia una buona soluzione. Ma resta il problema più grande: perché sono rivolti verso la strada?!?!


----------



## entrapta

Ma non gli abbeveratoi mi pare parlasse delle feritoie (chiamale feritoie). L'ho riletta, non ho più alcun problema: le feritoie dei cannoni che si affacciano sulla strada, che danno sulla strada, prospicienti la strada etc sono occupati (? è il verbo che mi dà problemi) da abbeveratoi intasati colmi di acqua tiepida.


----------



## venerabilejorge

AAArghhhh! A rileggerla mille volte non l'avevo capito! Quanto al verbo, secondo me "ospitano" va più che bene, anche se non rispecchia fedelmente il termine inglese!


----------



## rrose17

The use of the word tepid to describe the water and rusty orange to describe the iron bars give the allusion to something no longer used. So I think these "troughs" are simply the hollow space n the bottom of the windows that have water sitting in them.


----------



## entrapta

That might be rose...but do you think that cannon windows had a hollow space at the bottom? Mh... And why would she write "hold" troughs.. it could be figurative but... then again why "blocked off if they're not real troughs? this is really driving me crazy!


----------



## Cacasenno

Forse abbiamo tutti pensato alla classica fortezza con alte mura e  aperture per i cannoni poste a vari livelli e utilizzate dall'INTERNO  come abbeveratoi. Esistono però delle fortezze relativamente moderne  (Linea Maginot, Vallo Atlantico ecc) poco sporgenti dal suolo  (cosiddette "defilate"), spesso con una massicciata frontale, con le  feritoie aperte a livello del suolo. Tali feritoie possono avere una sezione trapezoidale inversa nella parte inferiore, cioè con una pendenza volta verso l'interno, per accomodare cannoni collocati molto in basso. 
Posso quindi immaginare che tali feritoie possano essere state murate  dall'INTERNO lasciando quindi una rientranza utilizzata dall'ESTERNO  come abbeveratoio per gli animali pascolanti sulla massicciata.

Se questo è il caso, l'autore doveva avere in mente una specifica forma di *fortificazione* e non una classica vecchia *fortezza*. Questo rientrerebbe nei luoghi descritti o nel contesto?

Too twisted?


----------



## venerabilejorge

Gasp! L'unica cosa che posso dirti è che in questa fortezza "un tempo ci viveva un re, un sultano, i suoi giannizzeri"...
La tua spiegazione è comunque molto esauriente!


----------



## MStraf

Per me il passo descrive lo stato di degrado del posto, dove le barre delle gabbie, probabilmente in disuso, sono arrugginite e incurvate, e gli abbeveratoi, posti nelle finestre usate originariamente come bocche per i cannoni, sono ormai fuori servizio per cui sono "bloccati" ("blocked-off forse significa coperti con assi di legno) e pieni di acqua stagnante


----------

